# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmat që së shpejti do të shfaqen nëpër kinema

## PrInCiPiEl

Filmat që së shpejti do të shfaqen nëpër kinema 



*The Last Samurai* 

*Tom Cruise*    <--- në rolin kryesor
_Edward Zwick_  <--- regjisor




* Mendoj  që ky film do jetë i shkëlqyeshëm  :buzeqeshje: 
- Do të ketë sukses të madh .

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Freddy* vs. *Jason*

Zhanri   : Akcion - Horror
Regjisor : Ronny Yu

Në rolet kryesore : Robert Englund, Ken Kirzinger, Jason Ritter etj.


Për aderuesit e filmave horror ... një "ëmbëlsirë" e vëretet!

Më herët u xhiruan disa vazhdime të filmave për Freddy Krueger-in
dhe për Jason-in .Në një formë ata filma janë klasikë e filmave horror...

Tani edhe një film i ri ,ku bashkohen dy personazhet kryesore të atyre filmave të mëhershëm.
Duket se do të jetë interesant filmi - *dueli* në mes të tyre !

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Kill Bill "*

Rolet:
* *Uma Thurman*  - në rolin  *Bride*
* *Warren Beatty* - në rolin e *Bill*-it


Filimi i katërt i *Quentin Tarantino*'s  fenomenal !




Kiaaiii  :i qetë:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Open Range*


_Rolet Kryesore_:

Kevin Costner
Robert Duvall
Annette Bening


Zhanri *Western* kthehet në kinema !
Nga emrat e aktorë(e)ve , duhet të jetë një film i mirë : )

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Once Upon a Time in Mexico "*



Rolet Kryesore : 
* *Antonio Banderas*  aka *El Mariachi* 
* *Salma Hayek*
* *Willem Dafoe*
* *Johnny Depp*
* *Ruben Blades*

Regjisor: 
* *Robert Rodriguez* 

Trilogjia  Mariachi/Desperado  ...  : )


PrInCiPiEl
 :i qetë:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Timeline "*



Rolet Kryesore : 
* *Paul Walker*  aka *Chris Hughes* 
* *Frances O'Connor* aka *Kate Erickson*
* *...*

Regjisor: 
* *Richard Donner* 

Filmi është i zhanrit akcion-aventurë .

Duke u kujtuar  se *Richard Donner* ka qenë regjisor i këtyre filmave të shkëlqyeshëm :
- *Lethal Weapon* 1,2,3,4 
- *Conspiracy Theory* 
- *Assassins* 
- *Maverick*
etj.,,,
filmi i tij më i ri *" Timeline "* mendoj se  do të jetë një HIT i vërtet !




PrInCiPiEl
 :i qetë:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

* ' Intolerable Cruelty '*  



Rolet:
*George Clooney
Catherine Zeta-Jones
Billy Bob Thornton
Geoffrey Rush* 
etj. 

Regjisor:  *Joel Coen*

----------


## MI CORAZON

Meqenese luan Billy Bob Thornton po shkoj ta shoh.
Gracias Principiel

----------


## ILjo

te cilet filma zemer 

kur jipet ai bed boy 
me kthe pergjigje ne qofte se e di

----------


## Ihti

Corazono mora vesh qe do shifshe Freddy-n sot...

Na thuj icike na thuj si ishte ky se une kam pas bere cicin kur shifsha Freddyn e vjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Iht, film i shpifur ishte. 
Çiçin  tere jeten ke per te bere , kur te shohesh ata te dy. 
Me ka lene mendja edhe mua, qe shkoj e shoh filma me lugetër..
Le qe edhe publik i çmendur. Duartrokisnin kur u prisnin koka e dilnin zorre njerezish jashte. 
Budallalleqe.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Se per pak harrova....Pashe reklamen e " Scary movie 3 " ....ai ishte film...uaaaaaaaaaa ku i shkon mendja miletit....
Sikur dilte ne kinema ne 3 tetor...por s'jam e sigurte nese ajo date ishte per kinemane time apo tuajen. ...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Runaway Jury "*



Rolet Kryesore : 
* *John Cusack*       aka *Nicholas Easter* 
* *Rachel Weisz*      aka *Marlee*
* *Gene Hackman*    aka *Rankin Fitch*
* *Dustin Hoffman*   aka *Wendell Rohr*
* *Jeremy Piven*      aka *Judge Harkin*
* *...*

Regjisor: 
* *Gary Fleder* 

Filmi është i zhanrit Dramë.


_Kur ishte hera e fundit që keni shikuar një film ku aktrojnë
  një numër i madh aktorësh me renome botërore ?
Ky eshte nje i tille dhe eshte nje film i shkelqyeshem_  :buzeqeshje: 


*PrInCiPiEl*

 :i qetë:

----------


## forever

> _Postuar më parë nga xhivola_ 
> *Une kete jave do iki te shoh S.W.A.T
> Samuel L Jackson, LL Cool J, Collin Farrell, Michelle Rodriguez, Olivier Martinez etj.*


se mos beni edhe ju te njejtin gabim!!! po patet kohe te tepert dmth shkoni edhe po spatet pare filma pa cilesi me polica dikur..

kush e di si do te jete "once upon a time in mexico".....qe do jete hoooot, hmm e marr me mend, kam frike se vetem kjo do te jete terheqese..

ketu del edhe "uptown girls" nje komedi me nje rock star  girls qe s'ka tru fare dhe eshte babysitter e nje goce te vogel shume e pjekur per moshen e saj , qe i ne njera tjeteres si te sillen sic duhet 
duket fun, perseri per ata qe vrasin miza tere diten

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Duplex "*



Rolet Kryesore : 
*** * Ben Stiller*  
*** * Drew Barrymore*  
*** * Eileen Essel*  

*** *...*

Regjisor: 
*** *Danny DeVito* 

Filmi është i zhanrit *Komedi*.


_Një komedi fantastike_  


*PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## une jam Z...

"Shaolin Soccer"-filmi me i sukseshem ne historie e Hong-Kongut.
Emrat e aktoreve nuk i di po nje hamendje me thote se jane:

Li Bai Mu
Ten Pin Siao
Sun Sen Yat
Mao Dong Ze
Kai Shek Chan

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" The Order "*



Rolet Kryesore : 
*** * Heath Ledger*      ....  Alex Bernier
*** * Peter Weller*     ....  Driscoll
*** * Shannyn Sossamon*    ....  Mara Sinclair
*** *...*

Regjisor: 
*** *Brian Helgeland* 

*Heath Ledger* aktor i ri australian ...
Kam përshtypjen se është duke shkuar  rrugës së njejtë të aktrimit si *Mel Gibson*.
Besoj se do të ketë një karierë të shkëlqyeshme filmike.

Filmi është i zhanrit *MISTERIE-MELODRAMË*.



PrInCiPiEl

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World  "*



Rolet Kryesore : 
*** * Russell Crowe*      ....  Capt. Jack Aubrey
*** * Richard Stroh*     ....  French Officer
*** * Paul Bettany*    ....  Stephen Maturin
*** *...*

Regjisor: 
*** *Peter Weir* 


Regjisori *Peter Weir* është prej regjisorëve më të mirë në botë !
Ky është mendimi im personal dhe i shumë kritikëve më në zë në botë !
*Peter Weir* ka bërë regjinë e disa prej filmave të paharuar në botë :
Dead Poets Society (1989) 
Mosquito Coast, The (1986) 
*** *Witness* (1985) <--- Shkëlqyeshëm !
*** *Year of Living Dangerously, The* (1982) 
*** *Gallipoli* (1981) <--- Film i Shkelqyeshëm !

Last Wave, The (1977) 
*** *Picnic at Hanging Rock* (1975) <--- *Një prej filmave më të mirë* !


 Filmi është i zhanrit *Aksion - Dramë*



Sinqerisht
Neve
*PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po ndonje "romance" a do te kemi se shpejti neper kinemate tona, principiel?  :syte zemra:

----------


## forever

po moj e pervelume per romanca..po... kjo vjeshte eshte quajtur vjeshta e aktoreve femra..
xulia robertsi ne rolin e nje mesueseje do puthet e perqafohet e ngatarohet me njonin ....
Nicole  kidman ka dy filma me romance, ne nje prej tyre me duket eshte edhe rene zwelliger sikur e pelqen shume ti ate., right? 
meg ryani do kthehet me nje film te ri..gjithashtu Sharon stone do provokoje edhe ca me shume meshkuj..pmvrsht nga mosha, luku i saj nuku ndryshoka 
edhe halli berry ka nje film te ri, me aksion po do te kete ndonje skene erotike te nxjerren e pah bukurine e saj ma mer menja 

se kur vijne ne kinema nuk e di, po e di qe do te mbizoterojne femnat kesaj vjeshte ..pret dot edhe nje cike ti?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

